# "Kindred: The Embraced" and "Doctor Who" 7/06 SCIFI



## japaget (Mar 12, 2007)

The SciFi channel will be airing repeats of _Kindred: The Embraced_ and new episodes of Season 3 of _Doctor Who_ beginning this Friday, July 6.

_Kindred: The Embraced_ was a short-lived series about vampires that aired on Fox TV in the spring of 1996. Only eight episodes were produced, one of which never aired in the USA. SciFi's schedule is showing the first episode as airing between 7:00 pm and 8:00 pm Pacific Time, but the original run time for episode one in 1996 was 90 minutes, so I'd take the schedule data with a grain of salt. Pad 30 minutes before and after to be sure that you catch the entire first episode.

_Doctor Who_ is a British SF series about the last of the Time Lords and has gone through many incarnations since it began in the early 1960's. Friday Sci Fi will be airing TWO new episodes:


 8:00- 9:30 pm PDT Doctor Who #31 "The Runaway Bride"
 9:30-10:30 pm PDT Doctor Who #301 "Smith and Jones"
Since this series has aired previously on BBC America and in the UK, be sure to set your season passes to record repeats as well as first-run episodes. Then be sure to manually cancel the recording of the eight episodes from Season Two that the SciFi channel is airing earlier throughout the day on Friday.


----------



## taronga (Nov 16, 2006)

japaget said:


> Since this series has aired previously on BBC America and in the UK, be sure to set your season passes to record repeats as well as first-run episodes.


"Runaway Bride" and "Smith and Jones" haven't aired on BBC America yet. TiVo should recognize them as new.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Kindred aired on Fox starring a pre Will & Grace Debra Messing.
After Kindred bombed, the next season saw Messing starring in the Fox comedy Ned & Stacey with Thomas Hayden Church.

Ned & Stacey also bombed which freed up Messing to sign aboard Will & Grace.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up on Doctor Who. I thought Tivo was supposed to save us from all this TV schedule hassle in the first place, but I appreciate the warning.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Kindred aired on Fox starring a pre Will & Grace Debra Messing.
> After Kindred bombed, the next season saw Messing starring in the Fox comedy Ned & Stacey with Thomas Hayden Church.
> 
> Ned & Stacey also bombed which freed up Messing to sign aboard Will & Grace.


...which didn't bomb.....but sucked...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have no idea how I could have missed a show called "Kindred" that is all about vampires. I suspect it was up against something else, that I prefered. Will watch.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought the failure of Prey freed up Debra for Will & Grace.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> I thought the failure of Prey freed up Debra for Will & Grace.


Oh dear, you're half right.
Checking IMDB.com, Messing was on Prey and not Kindred. Oooppss.  
However, it was before Ned and Stacey.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone know if Kindred and Wolf Lake are going to be shown on SciFi?


----------

